# lil bitta help appreciated - I wont listen though



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

I've decided to order a new TTS Stronic and i like my cars to be a little different. see below pic




Then it drove through here... on it's own!!!Aparently the Quattro took over!


and ended up like this aged 9 months



Ive stupidly bought a load of cars i hate in between times (2009) from a E Class Coupe to another TTS but it was standard Ibis Black ed Stronic so nothing amazing, also a fktard 5 series BMW Touring and even an RS4 for all of 8 weeks that not even my wife knew about! Class!!

Ive always wanted back in a TTS. Undecided about Vegas Yello with red interior or Sepang with that new brown/tan interior. I like things to be a little different. Dont care for depreciation. Whats the maddest combos youve seen yet!

Any ideas??? By the way... loving the discounts available!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'd go Sepang, but you won't listen....


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Toshiba said:


> I'd go Sepang, but you won't listen....


im all about Sepang... Its the interior. Not sure the red lends itself to the blue. If they did a WHITE like leather like you seen in the old M3s or Similar to what i had with the sprint TTS id be like a child's chin after an ice lolly on a warm day


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Toshiba said:


> I'd go Sepang, but you won't listen....


With Express Red Leather, because it looks awesome, and it will get the grey with black folks all riled up.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

T7 Doc said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > I id be like a child's chin after an ice lolly on a warm day


Actually laughed out loud at that. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You can go for rotor grey seats.. 
I don't believe red and blue go either...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Get whatever external colour you like with a plain interior and then get it re upholstered in your own colour combo.
That black and yellow looked effective with the blue,shame you smashed it up :wink:


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

Not sure the grey goes with sepang either if I'm honest.

Palomino Brown though....mmmmm...if only it had been on the options list when I ordered mine


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Grey is the traditional colour you put with blue, its the main RS combo too.


----------



## LunaBear (May 11, 2015)

cheechy said:


> Not sure the grey goes with sepang either if I'm honest.
> 
> Palomino Brown though....mmmmm...if only it had been on the options list when I ordered mine


If he's going for a TTS then it would have to be the Murillo brown as the Palomino is only available with the sport. Vegas Yellow with Express Red would get my vote though if you want to go balls out with the colour selection. If only to wind up the black and grey brigade!


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

"LunaBear"]


cheechy said:


> Not sure the grey goes with sepang either if I'm honest.
> 
> Palomino Brown though....mmmmm...if only it had been on the options list when I ordered mine


If he's going for a TTS then it would have to be the Murillo brown as the Palomino is only available with the sport. Vegas Yellow with Express Red would get my vote though if you want to go balls out with the colour selection. If only to wind up the black and grey brigade![/quote]

Yes what he said. My usual encyclopaedic brainful of TT options has partially failed.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

cheechy said:


> "LunaBear"]
> 
> 
> cheechy said:
> ...


Yes what he said. My usual encyclopaedic brainful of TT options has partially failed. [/quote]

Im actually tempted to go Audi exclusive on the exterior. A chap near me picked up an M4 in what i can only describe as powder/baby blue. - This actually suits the black interior but I think a colour like that and the red interior might be a sore wrist combo.

this be the beasts colour. Its cracker


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

BMW Yas Marina Blue :mrgreen:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like blue, but that wouldnt be on my list. [smiley=dizzy2.gif] 
Mica blue.... the Merlin Purple was on a TTS in a showroom too and i have to say looked good - but i wouldn't buy it.

This is a list of exclusive colours.
paint name - order code/ paint code
1 Avus Silver Pearl Effect Y7J
2 Comet Grey Metallic 7748
3 Condor Grey Metallic Y7E
4 Nimbus Grey Pearl Effect Z7X
5 Tierra Delfuegogrey Middle Metallic 7781
6 Meteor Grey Pearl Effect Z7H
7 Daytona Grey Pearl Effect Z7S
8 Northern Blue Pearl Effect Z7R
9 Lava Grey Pearl Effect Z7L
10 Aster Gray Metallic YJMO
11 Espresso Brown Pearl Effect Z8X
12 Akoya Silver Metallic Y7H
13 Luganograu Metallic 7735
14 Platinum Blue Metallic 5353
15 Cobalt Blue Metallic Z5Q
16 Imola Yellow Y1C
17 Sprint Blue Pearl Effect Z5F
18 Nogaro Blue Pearl Effect Z5M
19 Designo Mysticblau Perleffekt (Blau Mica) 32
20 Night Blue Pearl Effect Z5D
21 Granite Green Metallic B6S
22 Derbygreen Pearl Effect C6S
23 Goodwood Green Pearl Effect Z6X
24 Alpine Green Pearlcoat PGT/VGT
25 Cambridge Green Pearl Effect Z6E
26 Verde Brook Metallic 8474
27 Jade Black Metallic 9185
28 Gomera Pearl Effect Z6P
29 Turquoise Mica Metallic 769
30 Java Green Metallic Y6W
31 Avocado Pearl Effect Z6R
32 Mineral Silver Metallic A14
33 Sandalwood Metallic WA711J
34 Platnium Beige Pearl Effect Z1Z
35 Dunes Beige Metallic 1791
36 Dakar Beige Metallic Y1Q
37 Kalahari Beige Metallic 481
38 Indium Grey Metallic 9963
39 Royal Grey Metallic A48
40 Sable Brown Pearl Effect Z8P
41 Jazz Brown Metallic Y8W 
42 Rocky Mountains Brown Dark Metallic 8491 
43 Mahogany Mica ANY 
44 Paprika Metallic 2487 
45 Garnet Red Pearl Effect Z3F 
46 Crimson Red Pearl Effect (Piemontrot) Z3H 
47 Cassis Pearl Effect Z4Y 
48 Andora Red Pearl Effect Z8N 
49 Dark Red Mica R54 
50 Dark Burgundy Pearl Effect C3U 
51 Merlin Pearl Effect Z3W 
52 Light Santa Fe Metallic CXNEWHA 
53 Sand Beige Pearl Effect Y1R 
54 Classic Red Pearl Effect FQ 33-0001 
55 Velvet Purple Pearl Effect FQ 33-0007 
56 Morning Dew Metallic FQ 33-0005 
57 Saddle Brown Pearl Effect FQ 33-0004
58 Palace Blue Pearl Effect FQ 33-0003 
59 Ipanema Brown Metallic Y8Y 
60 Black Mamba Pearl Effect Y9X 
61 Amalfi White LY9K 
62 Glacier White Metallic LS9R 
63 Tukan Yellow LY1H 
64 Solar Orange LY2G 
65 Samoa Orange Metallic LX2U 
66 Shiraz Red Metallic LY4S 
67 Green 2D8 
68 Silver Green Metallic LX6Z 
69 Cumulus Blue LX5A

70 Racing Blue Mica MXYEWWA

71 Sepang Blue Pearl Effect LY5Q 
72 Tanzanite Blue Metallic X10 
73 Aviator Grey Pearl Effect LZ7W 
74 Dakota Grey Metallic LY1P 
75 Dark Sapphire Pearl Effect LR5W 
76 Cashmere Grey Pearl Effect LZ1T 
77 Amethyst Grey Metallic LZ4X 
78 Panther Black Crystal Effect LZ9Z 
79 Cherry Black Pearl Effect LZ9X 
80 Bronze Monte Carlo Metallic 226718


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

+ 1 on the Yas Marina,also Austin Yellow is an acquired taste as well,hence why I'm going for the Mineral White,but that's for another day :mrgreen:

Of all the colours you've missed one out:

LZ4U-Flieder Blau pearl,also known as elderberry pearl


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Well thats been an education. I thought you could go in with any colour and colour match = Audi Exclusive??

Cheers guys for the lists. i'll have a look through those this eve over a bottle of beer or two


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

T7 Doc said:


> Well thats been an education. I thought you could go in with any colour and colour match = Audi Exclusive??


Audi Exclusive = any colour in the Audi range. Approx £2000

Customised paint = the exact metallic or pearl effect shade you want. Approx £2500

Both are "subject to factory approval" - - - whatever that means.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

Toshiba said:


> I like blue, but that wouldnt be on my list. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]
> Mica blue.... the Merlin Purple was on a TTS in a showroom too and i have to say looked good - but i wouldn't buy it.
> 
> This is a list of exclusive colours.
> ...


Amazing where did you get this?? 
Here are my last 2 cars
Palace blue pearl









Cherry black S3 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

